# TCU and BYU



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I'm actually going to say that BYU will lose this game by 3 points. BYU will be 6-1 after Thursday.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

BYU fan here. I hate to say it but I think I agree with CS (I hate to even say that!). The only thing I disagree with is the margin of victory. I think it will be 7+. I can see the Cougs coming out on a Thursday game against TCU and having a BAD game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I hate to say it but I think I agree with CS (I hate to even say that!).


It must have been tough to even say that.  BYU looked very bad against Utah State and not much better against NM. Thursday, BYU is going into a very hostile enviroment and TCU is a great football team both on Offense and Defense. BYU looked tired playing a smaller team yesterday. I hope they get plenty of rest because Thursday will be coming fast.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

TCU even beat NM @ NM 26-3 which is a more hostile enviroment than playing them at home like BYU did, and TCU put more points on the board.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

While I'm pretty sure that this post was started just to stir the pot, I do have to agree with the argument. TCU has already played better teams this year and the cougs have looked far stellar in their last three outings.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We'll see on the field on Thursday. That is the beauty of it - it gets settled on the field.

As an aside, I don't see how TCU is all that intimidating place to play. They never sell out their games - in fact far from it. Utah state draws better crowds!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

It will be a good game on Thursday. I also agree that it will probably be a 3 point game, but that is about as far as I am willing to go right now on the prediction. TCU has had some really good games and some poorly played games. The beauty of college ball is that "on any given day..."

I see it being a good game and I don't expect to see either team putting up the offense that they have been so far this year. I am going to go out on a limb though and say TCU the edge on offense right now, but BYU has an edge on defense.

It wouldn't surprise me to see this game even go to OT.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I make a very nervous prediction that BYU will win by a touchdown.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU will win. We got Bronco.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> BYU will win. We got Bronco.


While I like the guy, he will not help them on the field thursday. It should be a good game, don't know who will win, depends on who shows up. If I was going to guess I will say TCU since they are home.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Did I also mention that we got the Lord?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Did I also mention that we got the Lord?


Touche'! :lol: I think BYU will win, TCU's quarterback is hurt which will hurt any team. BYU wins by two touchdowns. The Quest for perfection continues another week, well at least until the last week of the regular season. :wink: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate to say this but go cougs! It would be best for the conference if Utah and BYU met undefeated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just can't agree with CS or Buggz on anything, so I won't.

I just have to hope that there is a statistical reversion to the mean for the Y, after having played such crappy games the last two, maybe they will now play two really good games     :shock: :?  :x :evil: I think that will likely be the progression of this game for me, not looking good!


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

The ~QUEST FOR PERFECTION~ will continue as the Cougars win by 10, my prediction anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the "quest for perfection" is tacky at best, but considering their past performance I don't really think I will see many more of those shirts in the future.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I think the "quest for perfection" is tacky at best, but considering their past performance I don't really think I will see many more of those shirts in the future.


Right, because striving for perfection is just wrong. :roll:

I am going to buy one today, just for you bugsy. Go Mizzou! :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right Pro. No team should have as their goal, to strive for profection. What are they thinking? :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You are right Pro. No team should have as their goal, to strive for profection. What are they thinking? :roll:


Good point, maybe something like "quest for mediocrity" would be less offensive to the easily offended ones.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

How 'bout "Quest for 8-3, 3rd place in the MWC, and trip to the Fort Worth Bell Helicopter Armed Services Bowl."

Oh wait. That is TCU isn't it? 8)


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Right, because striving for perfection is just wrong. :roll:


We both know that the perfection reference was all about a perfect season. Should the unthinkable :roll: happen and they loose a game, the fans are going to look as stupid as the pats fans wearing their 14-0 t-shirts before the Superbowl.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Right, because striving for perfection is just wrong. :roll:
> ...


I knew that Bronco was lying, can't trust a guy who never smiles! Thanks for the inside track on that info!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Even if they don't go 13-0 this year, is that any reason not to have that as a goal? I am sure that Oklahoma and Missouri are going to keep trying for a perfect game the rest of the year. And if BYU loses to TCU, they'll keep trying to be perfect in all they do. As should every team out there - even Utah State!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

As a coach what do you do, how do your players and how do your fans react when you fall short of a goal that has been SO public from the start, its the let down of that first loss that almost ensures it won't be their last.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> As a coach what do you do, how do your players and how do your fans react when you fall short of a goal that has been SO public from the start, its the let down of that first loss that almost ensures it won't be their last.


I guess the flip side is how do you reach an achievement for which you never even had as a goal? After only having the MWC championship as your goal even though it was a lock two-years running, do you simply have it as a goal to win the LV bowl...again against a crappy pac10 team? That statement would be to assume that the goal is what you say, which Bronco has been very clear countless times that it was not. Would you complain if you were given a new rope at the day of your hanging? I am just amazed at your level of pessimism! I claim to be a realist (very discouraged by the last two games and worried about this week's), but you seem to have the need for some anti depression medication, sorry I had to, that is now twice that someone has been phsychologically diagnosed on the UWN. Seriously though, your Longhorns take #1 behind the woodshed and not a peep (congrats BTW), at least not that I have seen. I hope all is well brother, you just seem to get much enjoyment out of bringing others down, like a crab in a bowl pulling the other crabs back in with him.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to see BYU stomp Texas though and I'm serious about this one. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> As a coach what do you do, how do your players and how do your fans react when you fall short of a goal that has been SO public from the start, its the let down of that first loss that almost ensures it won't be their last.


Bronco has been VERY clear, to anyone outside the BCS rah rah club, that it is about striving for perfection from each player at their position, and as a team playing together. What kind of coach sets goals like that for his team? Serious, I am sure no other team has a goal of winning a championship, going undefeated, crazy things like that. Thanks to buggsy, I realize my goal my senior year in high school of going undefeated and w/o giving up a take down was DUMB. After all, I was taken down twice that year, what a failure of a season. :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TCU could be a problem.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not trying to bring anyone down.

Saying "we plan on going undefeated" is perceived as an insult to everyone they play during the season, every team they play has surely had that t-shirt or that saying on the board in their locker room as a motivational piece. 

Everyone wants to go undefeated, but good coaches know that its not something you say aloud (one game at a time...blah blah blah). I would liken it to planning for USC the week before you play USU: the additional prep could work out well, it could also come back to bite you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a BYU football guy, have been since I can remember. IMO, BYU is NOT an upper echelon team this year, meaning they would not compete week in and week out with teams like USC, Florida and Texas (To name a few). 

TCU could be trouble, but I hope the Y gives em the business.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Saying "we plan on going undefeated" is perceived as an insult to everyone they play during the season, every team they play has surely had that t-shirt or that saying on the board in their locker room as a motivational piece.
> 
> Everyone wants to go undefeated, but good coaches know that its not something you say aloud (one game at a time...blah blah blah). I would liken it to planning for USC the week before you play USU: the additional prep could work out well, it could also come back to bite you.


One CHOOSES to be 'insulted'. Anyone who takes 'insult' with BYU having such a slogan is simple minded and bush league. I highly doubt the teams BYU play need a t-shirt for motivation.

You're right again, BYU should fire Bronco ASAP and get a "good coach". He has done nothing but bring shame and loses to the program. I can't figure out why is is one the most sought after coaches in college football, those AD's need buggsy for advice. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

The "Quest for Perfection" slogan comes from the mission statement of BYU:



> The mission of Brigham Young University--founded, supported, and guided by The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints--is to assist individuals in their *quest for perfection* and eternal life. That assistance should provide a period of intensive learning in a stimulating setting where a commitment to excellence is expected and the full realization of human potential is pursued...http://unicomm.byu.edu/president/missionstatement.aspx


The phrase "quest for perfection" comes from the LDS doctrine of striving for perfection even though we will never attain it in *this* life (see Matt. 5:48, 3 Ne. 12:48). The firesides, the scriptural references at press conferences, etc, etc, are all clear evidence that Bronco is trying use gospel principles as the foundation of his program, and who can argue with his success? He really believes that the program should represent the LDS church and its theology. This gives some insight then into why he chose this particular slogan (it was actually the players who came up with it) in light of the last two seasons where the program had great success but was unable to take it to the next level.

Having said all that, I agree that it was both bold and risky, perhaps even a little arrogant. It is the perfect bulletin board material for every opponent they will face, and I personally would have preferred that they kept that goal to themselves. But you have to admire his moxy. *If* they do achieve a perfect season it will be more than justified. If they don't then he can simply say that it was their quest, their goal, and just because they fell short does not mean it was not a worthy goal, or an unattainable one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

And think of the credibility it will give to the theology if the they do attain a perfect season using the same principles. It all makes sense now. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> And think of the credibility it will give to the theology if the they do attain a perfect season using the same principles. It all makes sense now. :wink:


You got it treetard! Glad to see you are getting it now. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe there is still some hope for Brother Tree.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Maybe there is still some hope for Brother Tree.


I would not go that far!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, I am a BYU fan. I'm holding to the rod, albeit vicariously. :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

If you want a good read about BYU, their recruiting and coaching as well as the Quest for Perfection then read this article...

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/ ... over_N.htm



> his season Mendenhall introduced a team slogan, "Quest for Perfection," pulled directly from BYU's mission statement. He knew it would be perceived as a brash grab for an undefeated season.
> 
> "This idea is &#8230; a philosophy of what we're trying to accomplish in general," he says. "It doesn't mean that if we lose a game or when we lose a game people won't then jump on and say the quest is over. Because they will. But they've missed the point."


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

good article froggie, thanks! The whole Riley Nelson business seems a little odd with the way recruiting is explained there, and 6:30 out of the office rule, must be an exception on a Thursday game as Bronco said they would be in the office Saturday night as long as it was beneficial. Certainly good standards, but not necessarily enforced as laws.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If I heard right, TCU is leading the nation in QB sacks right now. They are fast and they have some athletes. If BYU doesn't rise to the ocassion, they will be beat. If they play like they have the last two games, it could be an ugly loss. I have felt from the first of the season that Utah will win the conference championship with TCU second and BYU third.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Saying "we plan on going undefeated" is perceived as an insult to everyone they play during the season, every team they play has surely had that t-shirt or that saying on the board in their locker room as a motivational piece.
> ...


Ok, Bronco may be a good coach, but one of the "most sought after" in college football? :roll: POSSIBLY some day, but as of right now, I'm not hearing his name mentioned with the likes of Pete Carroll, Nick Saban, and Steve Spurrier, or several others. Let me know when Bronco gets an offer to coach in the NFL.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Ok, Bronco may be a good coach, but one of the "most sought after" in college football? :roll: POSSIBLY some day, but as of right now, I'm not hearing his name mentioned with the likes of Pete Carroll, Nick Saban, and Steve Spurrier, or several others. Let me know when Bronco gets an offer to coach in the NFL.


Bronco is a much hotter commodity now than when Urban left Bowling Green! That is what he is referring to; having teams in the top 20 3 years running on pretty average talent lends some credence to a pretty decent coach, he is absolutely being discussed out there. "Most sought after" is the correct term, think about it! Are people after Carroll or Saban or Spurrier? Don't think so, they could not pay and they are all pretty well set, whereas a mid major school doing fairly decent is generally a pretty decent candidate.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

> Are people after Carroll or Saban or Spurrier?


All three of them have had their chance.
Carroll had mediocre New England teams and was fired.
Saban up and quit.
Spurrier stunk it up.

I don't think the NFL will be after any of them to soon (maybe Carroll) and they are at the top programs in the country why would they leave?

Bronco makes peanuts and could be paid a whole lot more at several colleges. So yeah I could see him being sought after more.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Joey, I didn't know you owned cow feller boots. What's in the mug??????


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Need I even say anything?
There is another one I really wish I could post here. But unfortunately some of you might find it to be too offensive.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

When will the Utes stop whining and put on their big girl panties like BYU?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> When will the Utes stop whining and put on their big girl panties like BYU?


They go commando... no grannie panties to put on. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> They go commando... no grannie panties to put on.


Any kind of underwear would be considered a deterant in their chosen profession.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > They go commando... no grannie panties to put on.
> 
> 
> Any kind of underwear would be considered a deterant in their chosen profession.


 |-O-| -O>>- -/|\- -/O_-


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

This is a must Christmas Present for all the Utah Utes football players.


----------

